

The 3 Percent – Why Tech Has a Diversity Problem - juanmaldonado
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/16/the-3-percent-why-tech-has-a-diversity-problem

======
withdavidli
earlier thread :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9897849](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9897849)

